# MySQL -Server Einstellung -- Zugriff übers lokale Netzwerk



## WoodyTD (13. Jan 2014)

Hallo Leute,

ich wollte, bzw. habe mir einen MySQL - Server auf meinem Ubuntu Server installiert. 
Kurze Erklärung warum nicht lokal: weil ich sowohl am Laptop als auch am Tower sitze. 

Leider habe ich auch das sehr oft beschriebene Problem, dass ich keinen Zugriff auf die DB habe, weil die Rechte für den Zugriff über das Netzwerk nicht gesetzt sind. 
Leider habe ich keine Ahnung wie man das macht.  Die auf dieser Seite beschriebene Syntax MySql - Linux Wiki funktioniert A nicht und B würde Sie ja auch nur den Zugriff auf eine DB erlauben. Dann kann ich ja über die MySQL Workbench keine neue DB's anlegen. Könnte mir einer sagen wie man das macht? Also wie lege ich einen Benutzer an der Zugriff auf alle DB's hat, neue anlegen kann und das auch noch übers Netzwerk?

VG
WoodyTD


----------



## eRaaaa (14. Jan 2014)

MySQL :: MySQL 5.0 Reference Manual :: 13.7.1.3 GRANT Syntax  - Global Privileges


----------

